# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  تنظیم اندازه کاغذ برای چاپ

## yazdan

سلام
من می خواهم کاغذ را برای چاپ در پرینتر سوزنی تنظیم کنم (lq300) چطوری میشه این کار رو کرد
این سؤال تو قسمت دات نت هم بود ولی کسی جواب نداده بود خواهش می کنم کار من گیره لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## yazdan

بابا دمتون گرم
ما تو این گیر افتیدیم یکی به دادمون برسه خواهشا

----------


## hmm

با استفاده از شی پرینتر

----------


## yazdan

ای ول  :D 
ما خودمون می دونستیم با این یاروهه میشه (شی پرینتر) ولی چه جوریشو نمی دونستم در ضمن یه چیزایی بود امتحان کردم ولی موقع اجرا می گفت read only می باشد
خواهشا اگر برنامه ای دارید لطفا برای ما بفرستید


تشکر :flower:

----------


## کم حوصله

در کریستال در زمان طراحی اگر کاغذت را درست تعریف کرده باشید در زمان اجرا نیازی به دستکاری خود پرینتر نیست  :idea:

----------


## yazdan

متاسفانه من از data report استفاده کرده ام. آیا راهی برای این کار در این قسمت وجود دارد.

----------


## حامد مصافی

نگفتی چی میخوای چاپ کنی به هر حال کد زیر رو من خودم امتحان کردم

With Printer
   .PaperSize = vbPRPSUser
   .Height = x
   .Width = y
End With


البته معمولاً چاپگرای سوزنی یک مینیمم ارتفاع دارن که کمتر از اون رو چاپ نمی کنن

----------


## vbprogramer

سلام دوست عزیز
من در یک برنامه از datareport استفاده کردم با همون پرینتری که شما گفتین هیچ مشکلی هم نداره هنوز هم داره کار میکنه . فقط باید هنگام طراحی دیتاریپورت دقیق اندازه گیری کنی و چند بار امتحان کنی تا درست دربیاد

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

من در اکسس قبلاً این سئوال را مطرح و کم بیش جواب گرفته ام، (صفحات آخر اکسس) ولی جواب همان است که دوستمان آقای کم حوصله گفتند، در داخل برنامه اندازه صفحه خود را زیر طول 27 سانت (اندازه کاغذ Letter برای چاپ در نظر بگیر با حتساب اندازه حاشیه کاغذ (حدوداً 24 سانت طول) ) و سپس Page Setup برنامه خود و احیاناض پیش گزیده ویندوز را نیز اندازه Letter بده (11*8/5 اینچ) مطمئن باش، همه چیز سر جای خود، و چاپ قبل از انتهای کاغذ تمام و چون کاغذ متصل است، خود پرینتر به ابتدای صفحه جدید منتقل و از ابتدا می نویسد. بطور کلی ابعاد را در گزارش خود درست تعریف و Page Setup برنامه را همان طور که گفتم تنظیم کنی مشکلی نخواهی داشت، و بهتر است ابتدا چند را روی پرینتر LQ300 امتحان و باقی را بر اساس آن استدلال کنی.

----------


## bahar60

ببخشید البته من کوچکتراز این حرفها هستم که بخواهم جواب بدم ومعمولا سعی می کنم مطالب را بخوانم ویاد بگیرم ، ولی از روی تجربه ای که با این مشکل داشتم می گم ،defult page setup مربوط به printerرا تغییر ندهید وبا تنظیمات پیش فرض کار کنید :roll:  :oops:

----------

